# Do your kids catch bigger fish than you? Photos attached



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

This isn't even his big one he caught today, He had the big one back in before I could even get a pic.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

that's a huge bass! :shock: . props to your son.


----------



## oscarthegrouch (Sep 12, 2007)

not yet but how about the wife?

```
[IMG]http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee100/oscarthegrouch78/dcp_1532.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is your pic oscarthegrouch.....have a 'good' day....Nice catch !!!!


----------



## oscarthegrouch (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks .45


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am sure that when I have kids that will happen to me. :lol: My wife rarely fishes, yet the largest trout she caught was bigger than any trout that I have. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

This is what my youngest son caught on the Weber River recently....I've never caught a fish that big !!!!... :mrgreen:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> This is what my youngest son caught on the Weber River recently....I've never caught a fish that big !!!!... :mrgreen:


Looks like a keeper to me! :lol:


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

> This is what my youngest son caught on the Weber River recently....I've never caught a fish that big !!!!... :mrgreen:


Better get a bigger filet knife!! :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That over-grown calf wouldn't leave my son alone....he keep trying to eat his fishing line and see what my son was doing....just like a dog !!!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's hillarious :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that is one fish I would eat the heck out of, love me a good steak! *()* *()*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know if its bigger but when its almost as big as she is... it works for both of us. :lol:










She also is the carp master... at least when we go to a bait spot like this.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> This is what my youngest son caught on the Weber River recently....I've never caught a fish that big !!!!... :mrgreen:


What are the flows like up there now? I havent been up there since early June and got skunked. I think I also have a good idea where this is between Echo and Rockport. It might be a good place to start on the fly fishing kick Ive been on lately.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Waltny...I'm thinking this is just above Echo along the freeway...I was not there with my son and this picture was taken about 4 weeks ago. So I haven't seen the river myself for a couple of months....at the time he didn't have any luck with fly's but his girlfriend caught some nice one's with rapala's....


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> Waltny...I'm thinking this is just above Echo along the freeway...I was not there with my son and this picture was taken about 4 weeks ago. So I haven't seen the river myself for a couple of months....at the time he didn't have any luck with fly's but his girlfriend caught some nice one's with rapala's....


Sounds good, I might just go anyhow. I had planned a Sat trip, but from what I understand the focast has changed again...
I was thinking this was a little further down near one of the Wanship access points, down that "frontage" dirt road.


----------

